# I couldn't resist



## limr (Jan 7, 2016)

The wrong cat is in focus, but the shot still makes me smile


----------



## yahgiggle (Jul 3, 2016)

not only is your cat out of focus but that reflection of you in the glass is distracting


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2016)

But.... but.. the cat's awake!


----------



## limr (Jul 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> But.... but.. the cat's awake!



I think they were still in early rehearsals.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2016)

yahgiggle said:


> not only is your cat out of focus but that reflection of you in the glass is distracting


uummmmm. it's just for fun


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2016)

Just chillin... I'm too sexy for my bed, too sexy for my bed, too sexy for my bed....


----------

